# Best stack with test.



## ATHLETEANNONYMOUS (Oct 14, 2020)

Title says it all.  What is the best stack to do with Test-E for for pure athletic performance and not necessarily muscle mass. As well as the best kick starter.  Thanks ahead of time for your insight.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 14, 2020)

Define "athletic performance".  For me, I'd be doing Tren but I know it's for everybody


----------



## ATHLETEANNONYMOUS (Oct 14, 2020)

I want to improve cardio if possible, and keep the the weight down.  I'll be doing more plyometric workouts as well as wrestling/BJJ so anything that supplements that to the greatest degree.  The goal is to have the work output increased as much as possible as well as recovery.  Lean muscle is the goal here.


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2020)

Are you already on TRT, or natural?


----------



## ATHLETEANNONYMOUS (Oct 14, 2020)

Unfortunately, natural right now but I'm looking to change that ASAP.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 14, 2020)

Tren is the lean king but not sure if it'll fit for what you want.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 14, 2020)

Tren is awesome but won't help him with cardio at all. Just run test and some dbol as a starter.


----------



## Trump (Oct 14, 2020)

Your only 24 dude but if you are insistent on starting this then only start with test. But there is a lot more too it that that.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 14, 2020)

Have you had blood work done?


----------



## ATHLETEANNONYMOUS (Oct 14, 2020)

Going to get bloodwork done here in the next month before I start any type of cycle.  I want to be as responsible as possible since longevity is most important.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 14, 2020)

First cycle  = test only.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 14, 2020)

Get your blood work done and post up the results.  If you choose to cycle after that then I'd do a test only and see how your body reacts and if it's what you were wanting.  As long as that works for you then you can cycle off and do a solid PCT and spend time off cycle before starting another where you can add something to the mix if you'd like.  Take baby steps and you'll end up with more knowledge, better results, and results that last longer


----------



## ATHLETEANNONYMOUS (Oct 14, 2020)

Awesome, Thank you for all the help everybody.  I'll make sure to take small steps and do it responsibly.


----------



## bvs (Oct 14, 2020)

If you want athletic performance carderine is probably a better option


----------



## joeyirish777 (Oct 15, 2020)

Cardarine is great for cardio. I noticed a significant difference while using it doing 1000+ meter swims and 8 mile+ ruck runs. not so much shorter workouts like a typical weightlifting/powerlifting session. It put me in more of a place where the only thing that was preventing me from doing more was my re-feed strategies and environment factors.

Before hand I could do that all of those things, just not so gracefully. If that makes any sense.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 15, 2020)

I agree with Joey. I didn’t notice any benefits during weight training so I stopped taking it. But from what everyone says it’s pretty good for cardio


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm not a fan of this. 

If you're not a professional getting paid, taking AAS at age 24 for just a bump in athletic performance seems like a bad idea to me.

In my opinion, very small doses would be best for a bump in athletic performance, but seems silly to do in your situation. 

Is there nothing else you could improve first? How's your sleep? How's your nutrition? Stress? General lifestyle? If any of these could be improved, I'd start there. 

Sorry if I'm not telling you what you want to hear.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2020)

Cardarine
https://sarmguide.com/cardarine-gw-50156/


----------



## Trump (Oct 15, 2020)

can you not just tell me what he said so I don’t have to listen to his voice??



Skullcrusher said:


> Cardarine
> https://sarmguide.com/cardarine-gw-50156/


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 15, 2020)

Trump said:


> can you not just tell me what he said so I don’t have to listen to his voice??


 Sounds like Gilbert Goddfried


----------



## Trump (Oct 15, 2020)

I laughed then and have no idea who it is 



BigSwolePump said:


> Sounds like Gilbert Goddfried


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 15, 2020)

Trump said:


> I laughed then and have no idea who it is




Apparently I spelled it wrong but here he is


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 15, 2020)

ATHLETEANNONYMOUS said:


> I want to improve cardio if possible, and keep the the weight down.  I'll be doing more plyometric workouts as well as wrestling/BJJ so anything that supplements that to the greatest degree.  The goal is to have the work output increased as much as possible as well as recovery.  Lean muscle is the goal here.



Then that means no Tren and no deca.  They both kill your cardio output.  For BJJ, and if you're not tested so assuming you're a lower belt, I'd suggest EQ.


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm not a fan of this.
> 
> If you're not a professional getting paid, taking AAS at age 24 for just a bump in athletic performance seems like a bad idea to me.
> 
> ...



You're be surprised.  If this kid is competing IBJJF and is a purple or brown belt in BJJ, the competitors run more shit than I could have imagined.  That culture is very liberal in their AAS use.


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> You're be surprised.  If this kid is competing IBJJF and is a purple or brown belt in BJJ, the competitors run more shit than I could have imagined.  That culture is very liberal in their AAS use.



I've heard that they love their weed. :32 (20):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 15, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Then that means no Tren and no deca.  They both kill your cardio output.  For BJJ, and if you're not tested so assuming you're a lower belt, I'd suggest EQ.



I don't know of any compound that promotes endurance more than EQ. Many track and field, wrestling and cyclist athletes live off this stuff during competition seasons.


----------



## ATHLETEANNONYMOUS (Oct 15, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Then that means no Tren and no deca.  They both kill your cardio output.  For BJJ, and if you're not tested so assuming you're a lower belt, I'd suggest EQ.



thanks for the insight.  Does that mean I should take test by itself or with var as a kickstarter?  As for the EQ, I am rather ignorant in that so I'll have to do my research.  This will be my first cycle and I have heard conflicting statements like use var and maybe tbol as a kickstart or just use test by itself.  thanks in advance.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 15, 2020)

Trump said:


> can you not just tell me what he said so I don’t have to listen to his voice??





BigSwolePump said:


> Sounds like Gilbert Goddfried



The best comment I ever read on one of his videos was "My roommate just asked me if I am actually taking training advice from Jarfar's parrot".


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I've heard that they love their weed. :32 (20):



Some do, some don't.  Just depends but the top guys all love their AAS.  Hell some have retired early so the IBJJF didni't come out and let the public know the athlete was popped.

I say do ADCC and run EVERYTHING!  Those guys are ****ing animals.


----------

